# Seized Snowblower Engine



## btruchon (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello-tried to perform preventative maintenance by draining my oil last spring. Unfortunately, I forgot to fill it The engine is seized-I put liquid wrench down the spark plug openning (lots)-no luck. I also pulled off the pull cord assembly and lightly struck with a hammer (someone suggested this). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated- I obviously don't have a lot of skills when it comes to this:wink:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Well since you said you don't have a lot of skills in this department, I would be looking at replacing the engine or having it rebuilt. But that could cost more than a new blower.

Running it without oil you probably caused all kinds of damage, from bearings,
piston, cylinder wall, etc.

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you actually run it without oil or is it just frozen from sitting dry? Might make a difference if it can be saved.
Mike


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 31, 2011)

Pour little mystery oil in the spark plug hole and let it sit for a few days.


----------

